

Advanced Tools and Scripting with PowerShell 3.0 Jump Start - vmarsy
http://www.microsoftvirtualacademy.com/training-courses/advanced-tools-scripting-with-powershell-3-0-jump-start

======
vmarsy
For a more basic introduction:

[https://www.microsoftvirtualacademy.com/en-US/training-
cours...](https://www.microsoftvirtualacademy.com/en-US/training-
courses/getting-started-with-powershell-3-0-jump-start-8276)

